

AnyPerk (YC W12): The Story of Six Pivots - tarof
http://priceonomics.com/anyperk-the-story-of-six-pivots/

======
thechut
At what point is a pivot not a pivot but just a totally different
company/idea?

~~~
outericky
When it's a different team. Otherwise it's a pivot.

------
jesbickhart
Congrats and best of luck, used your perks to get into LA Fitness. Whippin
this butt back into shape! Thanks guys.

------
trillium
It takes character to change when things aren't working. Good on AnyPerk!

------
johnrob
Inspiring story! The "path to success" picture is great.

